# [ solved]err connection timed out

## Eimantas

Hi everybody I'm running lighttpd web server(website) but I have encountered a problem.

When I try to access it from school internet using Google chrome I get err connection timed out,I tried using other browsers but it did't work neither.Also my father reported that he can't access it from public wifi neither But strangely once I send the link

to my friends or other people they report that website is working,also I can  access it from my home network.

Here is some information

http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ website reports that ports are open.

I'm using ADB Broadband for hosting

here is my lighttpd.conf file

server.modules = (

	"mod_access",

	"mod_alias",

	"mod_compress",

 	"mod_redirect",

#       "mod_rewrite",

)

server.document-root        = "/Afinity"

server.upload-dirs          = ( "/var/cache/lighttpd/uploads" )

server.errorlog             = "/var/log/lighttpd/error.log"

server.pid-file             = "/var/run/lighttpd.pid"

server.username             = "eimantas"

server.groupname            = "eimantas"

server.port                 = 2016

index-file.names            = ( "index.php", "index.html", "index.lighttpd.html" )

url.access-deny             = ( "~", ".inc" )

static-file.exclude-extensions = ( ".php", ".pl", ".fcgi" )

#compress.cache-dir          = "/var/cache/lighttpd/compress/"

#compress.filetype           = ( "application/javascript", "text/css", "text/html", "text/plain" )

# default listening port for IPv6 falls back to the IPv4 port

include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/use-ipv6.pl " + server.port

include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/create-mime.assign.pl"

include_shell "/usr/share/lighttpd/include-conf-enabled.pl"

website adress is 78.56.107.42:2016Last edited by Eimantas on Mon Apr 11, 2016 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *Eimantas wrote:*   

> When I try to access it from school internet using Google chrome I get err connection timed out,I tried using other browsers but it did't work neither.Also my father reported that he can't access it from public wifi neither But strangely once I send the link to my friends or other people they report that website is working,also I can  access it from my home network.

 

Eimantas ... this all suggests that your school, and the public wifi, don't allow traffic to port 2016 (something common for both school networks, and public wifi) ... but your friends are on networks that do. Use port 80 or port 8080, these are both standard http ports and so traffic will pass whatever port restrictions are in place in the above locations. 

best ... khay

----------

## Eimantas

Thanks for the answer.I'l mark it as solved if it will work.

----------

## Eimantas

I tried switching to port 8080 but it still doesn't work

----------

## khayyam

 *Eimantas wrote:*   

> I tried switching to port 8080 but it still doesn't work

 

Eimantas ... "doesn't work" is not a description of a problem, information is key in asking for help with such issues.

best ... khay

----------

## Eimantas

I switched to port 80 and now it works

----------

